# C&C - Alarmstufe Rot 2 - Hackt Extrem...



## Khazad (24. Juni 2012)

Hallo,

Wollte auf meinem Laptop (Win 7 / 64 bit; Intel Core i7 720QM  @ 1.60GHz; NVIDIA GeForce GTS 360M; 8.0GB Dual-Channel DDR3 @ 532MHz)
endlich mal wieder Alarmstufe Rot 2 - Yuris Rache spielen.

Installierung und alles klappt auch super, Spiel starten geht auch ohne Probleme (abgesehen von von riesigen schwarzen Pixeln im Introvideo ^^)...

Damit kann ich auch leben, womit ich allerdings nicht leben kann, sind die ständigen Ruckler im normalen Game.
Sobald auch nur ansatzweise eine Explosion auf dem Bildschirm erscheint laggt sich das Spiel zugrunde...

Habe mich dann erkundigt, und gelesen das man in der Ra2.ini im Punkt Video "Videobuffer no" eingeben soll, getan, allerdings ohne jedweden Erfolg...
Habe dann gelesen das das Spiel nicht mit Mehrkernprozessoren klar kommt, also habe ich im Taskmanager eingestellt das das Spiel nur auf einem Kern läuft...
Ohne Erfolg.

Mir gehen die Ideen aus. 
Wo ist der Fehler ? Warum geht das nicht ?

Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen


----------



## Ash1983 (25. Juni 2012)

Bei Red Alert 1 hat es bei mir hingehauen, das Spiel im Kompatibilitätsmodus (ich glaube, es war Windows 98 oder XP) zu starten. Vielleicht hilft's bei dir ja auch.


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (25. Juni 2012)

wie hast du RA2 ans laufen gebracht
Bei mir im testwindows 7 install kann ich amchen was ich will das game startet nicht. Einer der gründe weswegen ich win 7 meide.
RA1 soiwe C&C tiberuan dawn und C%C tiberuan sun laufen aber generäle und RA2 keine chance.
Allerdings ist das die 10 jahre edition


----------



## Robonator (25. Juni 2012)

Bei Generäle musste echt n bischen tricksen. Modus auf XP setzen, dieses Aero ausmachen und nochwat war da... Vielleicht funzt das auch bei RA2. RA2 hab ich nur auf XP zum laufen gebracht...

Achja Adminmodus da muss auch an sein


----------



## Dwayne1988 (25. Juni 2012)

RA 2 funzt eigentlich in Version 1.001 ohne probleme sofern Adminmodus und XP kompatibilität freigeschaltet sind. Doch wie es auf Laptops und deren Hardware aussieht schwierig zu sagen. Kann es zumindest hier ohne probleme spielen.


----------



## Khazad (25. Juni 2012)

Den Kompatibilitätsmodus habe ich ebenfalls in allen erdenklichen Konstellationen ausprobiert, leider ohne Erfolg...
Habe auch die 10 Jahre Edition installiert bzw davon nur die für mich interessanten Sachen (RA2 und YR) 

Aber immer lags lags lags ....


----------



## Dwayne1988 (25. Juni 2012)

hast auch den Patch für die ersten 10 Jahre nachinstalliert? Zumindest hatte es grad extra instaliert den teil meiner 10 Jahres edition.


----------



## Khazad (25. Juni 2012)

Nein das habe ich noch nicht getan, werde ich aber schnellstmöglich nachholen  

Hat es denn bei dir etwas gebracht den Patch zu installieren ?


----------



## Khazad (25. Juni 2012)

Ob es wohl funktionieren würde wenn man über Win 7 Prof. den XP - Mode laufen lässt und in der virtuellen Maschine C&C installiert ?


----------



## Pimplegionär (16. Juli 2012)

Wie bekommt ihr denn C&C Generäle zum laufen auf einem 64 bit system ????


----------



## Pimplegionär (16. Juli 2012)

Mir wurde geholfen , danke ..........


----------



## Flippus (24. Dezember 2012)

Fuer Ra2 und Yr gibt es neue offizielle und inoffizielle performance patches, die solche Probleme beheben sollten. Schaut mal im offiziellen support Forum vorbei. Dort wird noch aktiv Ra2 unterstuetzt und gezockt : XWIS

Update für die nachwelt:

Den Fehler könnt ihr ganz einfach beheben indem indem ihr in der Ra2.ini folgenes konfiguriert:

```
[VIDEO]
VideoBackBuffer=no
```


----------

